# 3G icon but no data



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

ive been switching back and forth between my bionic and tbolt mainly because i can tether with my tbolt. but when i switched back to my bionic this morning i get no data. 3G icon is there but no data connection coming through. put sim back into my bolt and 3G icon doesnt show up at all. any ideas?


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Wake up this morning and its fixed. Wasnt network failure because others at work on vzw still had 3g. /clueless

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> ive been switching back and forth between my bionic and tbolt mainly because i can tether with my tbolt. but when i switched back to my bionic this morning i get no data. 3G icon is there but no data connection coming through. put sim back into my bolt and 3G icon doesnt show up at all. any ideas?


There is a known issue with Verizon right now that is supposed to be fixed with an update in November. It is a 3G/4G signal loss. It will sometimes even show the "3G" symbol, but you will not have a connection. One thing that I have found to fix it when you have that problem (doesn't always work) is to put your phone into airplane mode for about 5-10 seconds and then turn airplane mode off. Should restore you connection after a moment.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

When I had my TBolt I had 3G problems a lot. I would almost always have to end up restarting the phone. I haven't had that problem at all from my Bionic though. My best suggestion would be to restart the phone and see if that works, if not switching in/out of airplane mode should refresh the network enough to wanna work.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried airplane mode, data on/off switching, rebooting on both phones. Even tried a different version of unleashed on the db. In the end it just fixed itself while i slept. /shrug

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

"Spazzymz said:


> I tried airplane mode, data on/off switching, rebooting on both phones. Even tried a different version of unleashed on the db. In the end it just fixed itself while i slept. /shrug
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


You have to keep turning off and on your bionic til it comes back. I used to hear about it on other bionics and thought I got lucky til it started happening to mine. I lose signal and have to keep rebooting til I get signal and sometimes ill just lose data, I got a new sim and it fixed the problem for a whilw but its been happening alot lately, I called Verizon and they said its a known issue and Motorola is working on an update to fix it


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, but it did the same thing when i popped sim into my tbolt. So it wasnt just on my bionic. Its fixed now so im cool.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

